# What is this homily of the church?



## YXU (May 20, 2009)

Watson said in his expositions on the Ten Commandments, Commandment 2:



> It is unlawful to worship God by an image; for it is against the homily of the church, which runs thus: ‘*The images of God, our Saviour, the Virgin Mary, are of all others the most dangerous; therefore the greatest care ought to be had that they stand not in temples and churches.’* So that image-worship is contrary to our own homilies, and affronts the authority of the Church of England.



Does anyone know which father or counsel is he quoting? I am translating this piece and want to add some footnotes so that my Chinese brothers can better understand. Thank you.


----------



## Prufrock (May 20, 2009)

You may read a quick description of the Anglican books of homilies at the Wikipedia link below. The quote above is taken from Book II, Sermon II, "On the Peril of Idolatry."

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Homilies[/ame]


----------



## YXU (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Korte. Do you know about the historical account of the quote below from Watson's expositions. Who is Epiphanies?



> No! Epiphanies, seeing an image of Christ hanging in a church, brake it in pieces.



Thank you


----------



## P.F. (May 20, 2009)

He's referring to Epiphanius, a Bishop of Salamis (in Cyprus) who lived in the 4th century (died about A.D. 403) and who reported this matter himself in a letter to John the Bishop of Jerusalem. See discussion at final paragraph of this page and continuing to the next as well as some source text in the footnote.


----------



## YXU (May 20, 2009)

PCFLANAGAN said:


> He's referring to Epiphanius, a Bishop of Salamis (in Cyprus) who lived in the 4th century (died about A.D. 403) and who reported this matter himself in a letter to John the Bishop of Jerusalem. See discussion at final paragraph of this page and continuing to the next as well as some source text in the footnote.



Thank you so much sir. That is of great help.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this question.

I just got my history lesson for the day.

Grace and Peace,

Don.


----------

